# BSODS..start-up repair-> Kernel



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the story of my less than 30 days laptop running win 8 ( had same problems with win 7 tho )

I get BSOD`s..then at restart, start up repair pops up...then a netoskrnl.exe erorr pops up..restarting ctrl+alt+delete makes same thing.

Closing from power button then leaving laptop for like 10-30 minutes before opening again fixes the kernel error

Please i need help and sugestions

thanks in advance

My latest BSOD looks like this. Before it i had a Intel wireless driver related BSOD, which curios did not result in the netoskrnl.exe error on start-up ( The only exception ).


```
PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 0000000000198568, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000002, current page state
Arg4: 0a00019000191de9, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'mrxsmb20' and 'RtsUVStor.sy' overlap

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800670073e3 to fffff80066efa340

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`1a1f2008 fffff800`670073e3 : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`00198568 00000000`00000002 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`1a1f2010 fffff800`66ec89af : 00000000`0015a64f fffff800`66ecf66e 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04f89c30 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4b
fffff880`1a1f2050 fffff800`66ec817a : 8d400000`23129867 fffffa80`0fddf940 00000000`00000200 fffff680`00000003 : nt!MiDeletePteList+0x3df
fffff880`1a1f20f0 fffff800`66f6a911 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`00016d30 fffffa80`0fddf940 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDecommitPages+0x43a
fffff880`1a1f29c0 fffff800`66ef9353 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000334 fffffa80`07a00fd0 00000000`7723f430 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x271
fffff880`1a1f2b00 000007fc`1a642dca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`00b5de78 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x000007fc`1a642dca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4b
fffff800`670073e3 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50ab0e64

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  4b

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_99_VRF_nt!MiBadShareCount

BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_99_VRF_nt!MiBadShareCount

Followup: MachineOwner
```


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Please follow the http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html to provide us with the full crash reports and more information about the system itself. 


-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

· OS - Windows 8 x64
· What was original installed OS on system? - Ubuntu
· Age of system (hardware) - less than 30 days
· Age of OS installation - one week

· CPU : i7
· Video Card : Intel one & Nvidia 650M (has 2 video cards)
· MotherBoard No idea
. 2 x 4GB Ram
. Seagate 750GB

· System Manufacturer Dell 7720
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : DELL 7720-3996


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Disable Verifier for now: Start Menu -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Right click Command Prompt -> Run as administrator -> Type the following command and then Enter:

```
verifier /reset
```
 -> Restart your computer.​

The following drivers are out of date and caused at least two of your crashes (links included for updating the drivers):*Rt630x64.sys Wed Oct 19 06:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)* 
Realtek PCI/PCIe Adapters 
Dell Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller

*NETwNe64.sys Tue Dec 6 10:48:39 2011 (4EDE5577)* 
Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
Dell Intel Centrino Advanced-N 2230 WiFi​


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> Disable Verifier for now: Start Menu -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Right click Command Prompt -> Run as administrator -> Type the following command and then Enter:
> 
> ```
> verifier /reset
> ...



updated the realtek one, got a " findfile " error but then it installed. Driver was for win 7, i use win 8, but hope it is ok.

Installing the wifi driver..

verifier will be disabled after restart


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The Realtek driver should be fine; it is fairly new. You may need to install it in compatibility mode if it did not install properly.Make older programs run in this version of Windows​
Steps in the above link are for Windows 7, but they also apply to Windows 8 minus the changes in the interface.



-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

Done all, now i`ll restart for the verifier reset


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

new DDOS and again my laptop refuses to start because of ntoskrnl.exe error


```
NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000b50019060b
Arg2: fffff8801c82ff88
Arg3: fffff8801c82f7c0
Arg4: fffff800dc4f846c

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8801c82ff88 -- (.exr 0xfffff8801c82ff88)
ExceptionAddress: fffff800dc4f846c (nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+0x000000000000002c)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8801c82f7c0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8801c82f7c0)
rax=fffff8a004d32450 rbx=fffff8a004d32cb0 rcx=fffff8a004d32cb0
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=2d4511ee060b080a
rip=fffff800dc4f846c rsp=fffff8801c8301c0 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffff8a004d32b20  r9=fffffa8006cd4180 r10=0000000000000004
r11=fffff8801c8302c8 r12=0000000000000702 r13=fffffa800af42ba8
r14=fffff8801c830370 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+0x2c:
fffff800`dc4f846c f00fba3700      lock btr dword ptr [rdi],0 ds:002b:2d4511ee`060b080a=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800dc756168
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800dc7561f8
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+2c
fffff800`dc4f846c f00fba3700      lock btr dword ptr [rdi],0

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+2c
fffff800`dc4f846c f00fba3700      lock btr dword ptr [rdi],0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff88001b38e14 to fffff800dc4f846c

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`1c8301c0 fffff880`01b38e14 : 00000000`00000009 fffff880`1c8305c0 fffff8a0`04d32c50 00000000`00000000 : nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+0x2c
fffff880`1c8301f0 fffff880`01b3e53a : fffff880`1c830370 fffffa80`0af42850 00000000`000001d4 00000000`000001d4 : Ntfs+0xc5e14
fffff880`1c8302d0 fffff880`01b396a6 : fffff880`1c830370 fffffa80`0af42850 fffffa80`0af42850 fffffa80`0b424a70 : Ntfs+0xcb53a
fffff880`1c830350 fffff880`017864ee : 00000000`00000005 fffff880`01785a6c fffff880`1c830640 00000000`00000005 : Ntfs+0xc66a6
fffff880`1c830580 fffff880`017840b6 : fffffa80`0798e990 00000000`000001d4 fffffa80`0af42850 fffffa80`09a6fc40 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x25e
fffff880`1c830620 fffff800`dc81105e : fffffa80`0b9d2a90 00000000`00000001 00000000`000001d4 fffff880`0194b180 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xb6
fffff880`1c830680 fffff800`dc7fe1d7 : 00000001`000001c8 00000000`0102e97e fffff880`1c830b80 fffff8a0`04618890 : nt!IopQueryXxxInformation+0x116
fffff880`1c830710 fffff800`dc814769 : fffffa80`0b9d2a90 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`dc4e4800 : nt!IopQueryNameInternal+0x237
fffff880`1c8307c0 fffff800`dc813d52 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1c830a28 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`0028ce20 : nt!IopQueryName+0x1d
fffff880`1c830800 fffff800`dc7f5c77 : fffffa80`0b9d2a90 00000000`0102e940 fffffa80`00000210 fffff880`1c830954 : nt!ObQueryNameStringMode+0xb2
fffff880`1c830900 fffff800`dc7f7d56 : 00000000`fffc0000 fffffa80`07539e28 fffff8a0`0028ce00 fffff8a0`00187830 : nt!MmQueryVirtualMemory+0x655
fffff880`1c830a40 fffff800`dc47a353 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0102e218 fffff6fb`7dbed000 fffff6fb`7da00008 : nt!NtQueryVirtualMemory+0x22
fffff880`1c830a90 000007fb`b9dc2e1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0102e178 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x000007fb`b9dc2e1a


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock+2c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50ab0e64

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8801c82f7c0 ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  2c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x24_nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock

BUCKET_ID:  0x24_nt!FsRtlAcquireEofLock

Followup: MachineOwner
```

any help would be wonderful i`m getting pissed by this machine :banghead:


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

had 2 more BSODs...posting now


```
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff803db7015ff, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff88003155908, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003155140, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
You can run '.symfix; .reload' to try to fix the symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: nt

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff803db617000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50ab0e64

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt+ea5ff
fffff803`db7015ff 8b41d8          mov     eax,dword ptr [rcx-28h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88003155908 -- (.exr 0xfffff88003155908)
ExceptionAddress: fffff803db7015ff (nt+0x00000000000ea5ff)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88003155140 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88003155140)
rax=0000000000000001 rbx=fffff803db8a6a40 rcx=c00000bb00000032
rdx=000000003ffd8732 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffff803db8a6a38
rip=fffff803db7015ff rsp=fffff88003155b40 rbp=000000000000ffff
 r8=00000000bffffffe  r9=0000000000000019 r10=00000000fffd8730
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff803db96dc80 r13=fffff803db96fd90
r14=000000000000001e r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010283
nt+0xea5ff:
fffff803`db7015ff 8b41d8          mov     eax,dword ptr [rcx-28h] ds:002b:c00000bb`0000000a=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  AV

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff803db7015ff

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03155b40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000006 : nt+0xea5ff


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt+ea5ff
fffff803`db7015ff 8b41d8          mov     eax,dword ptr [rcx-28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt+ea5ff

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ntoskrnl.exe

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88003155140 ; kb

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
```


```
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffd7fffe7ff80, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8019e19c36f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffd7fffe7ff80 Nonpaged pool

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+38f
fffff801`9e19c36f f00fba6e1000    lock bts dword ptr [rsi+10h],0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  AV

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8801a9e9450 -- (.trap 0xfffff8801a9e9450)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000fffff7ffd rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8002255c68
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8019e19c36f rsp=fffff8801a9e95e0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=00000000000b71ec  r9=0000000000000000 r10=000007fffffeffff
r11=8000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x38f:
fffff801`9e19c36f f00fba6e1000    lock bts dword ptr [rsi+10h],0 ds:00000000`00000010=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8019e0ea669 to fffff8019e0eb340

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`1a9e9308 fffff801`9e0ea669 : 00000000`0000000a fffffd7f`ffe7ff80 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`1a9e9310 fffff801`9e0e8ee0 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`02255c40 00000000`00000200 fffff880`1a9e9450 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`1a9e9450 fffff801`9e19c36f : fffffa80`0dda0000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000200 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`1a9e95e0 fffff801`9e19c9cc : 00000000`00000100 fffffa80`0dda0d20 fffffa80`0d1b7480 fffff880`1a9e9890 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x38f
fffff880`1a9e9690 fffff801`9e53aec1 : fffffa80`0dda0d20 fffff880`1a9e9b80 fffffa80`0dda0000 00000000`42506650 : nt!MiIdentifyPfnWrapper+0x3c
fffff880`1a9e96c0 fffff801`9e41db99 : fffff8a0`02460060 00000000`00000000 fffff880`1a9e9890 fffffa80`0dda0000 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0xc7
fffff880`1a9e9730 fffff801`9e4dd49d : fffffa80`03dd6a30 00000000`0000004f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00002292 : nt!PfQuerySuperfetchInformation+0x2e9
fffff880`1a9e9860 fffff801`9e4e1059 : 00000000`00000008 00000089`7e79df30 000007fb`4b83d110 00000000`00000008 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x18b
fffff880`1a9e9ac0 fffff801`9e0ea353 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000008 fffff880`1a9e9b01 fffff880`1a9e9b00 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x49
fffff880`1a9e9b00 000007fb`55462f4a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000089`7e79abf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x000007fb`55462f4a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+38f
fffff801`9e19c36f f00fba6e1000    lock bts dword ptr [rsi+10h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiIdentifyPfn+38f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50ab0e64

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  38f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_nt!MiIdentifyPfn

BUCKET_ID:  AV_nt!MiIdentifyPfn

Followup: MachineOwner
```


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

> ```
> ***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.
> ```


http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html would help. The reports you give do not have the proper symbols loaded and are completely irrelevant. Let us analyze the .dmps and system information with our tools.



-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

i see, sorry it`s actually easier just to upload dumps


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

But the dumps alone don't give us the background information to cross-reference with, the other info asked for is as important as the dumps, sometimes more so.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crashes point primarily to a hard drive related problem. This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 

I can tell you more once I have the full logs. As *satrow* mentioned, we are working a bit more in the dark without the other info. 


-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

i am really sorry, i`m not very good at this, here is the complete thing


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

since the report21 showed some NVIDIA 650M error i downloaded the driver from their site and installed

here is the new report ( the HTML file )


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Windows shows your hard disks as healthy. That does not necessarily rule them out, but it does remove a step from troubleshooting to hopefully reduce some of the troubleshooting time on your part.

Given that your BugCheck codes are all over the map, this appears to be a hardware problem. However, since the problems did not start until after the install of Windows 8, it may be a driver conflict, and that should be investigated first. Proceed with Driver Verifier and see if it flags anything.DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 8, 7, Vista, & XP​


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

well i had same problems while running win 7, i switched to win 8 hoping it will get fixed.

i`ll upload some youtube video to show you how my laptop works. Takes me 20 minutes or more and 20+ tryes to get it to open

here is the video, i keep pressing enter in it to " try again ". The error it shows is ntoskrnl.exe related and 0xc 0221 
DSCF6538 - YouTube


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

ntoskrnl.exe is blamed when Windows cannot track down the driver or software responsible for the crashes. ntoskrnl.exe is a base level system task that monitors all software and hardware (through hal) on the machine; it is not the actual problem causing the crashes.

That is why I had recommended Verifier; it will sometimes help Windows to find the true cause of the crashes if those crashes are due to drivers or software causing conflicts.



-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

ofc i did the verifier, told me to restart...i did, computer opened...and some minutes later i got a IRQL error 

been trying to open the pc ever since )

opened the pc, went into your tool ( BSOD File Collection app ), and resulted in a Kernel_security ( might have been kernel_security_check_failure ) error or something

opened the pc again got a BSOD saying " driver_verifier_detected_violation "


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Probably safe to disable Verifier and upload the new reports. 


After disabling Verifier, do the following hardware testing:


> *NOTE:*
> *If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*



Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.


Run Display card memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.


Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

I do not overclock anything, well not on purpose...I do have intel energy save which limits my procesor from 1.2 GHz to 3. something when actually in use
and 

here is the thing


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

FurMark : SCORE:628 points (5 FPS, 120000 ms)
Max GPU Temp: 66°C
Resolution: 1920x1080 (W) - AA:0 samples
FPS: min:6, max:7, avg:5 - OPTIONS: XB FX DynBkg

Renderer : GeForce GT 650M/PCIe/SSE2 (10DE-0FD1)
Drivers : 9.17.10.2867 (9-26-2012) - GL:ig7icd64.dll
Clocks : GPU core: 835 MHz, memory: 2000 MHz
GPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz

(tell me if you needed something else about it ^ )
(sorry for double post but i`m not allowed to edit messages )


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*I see possible conflicts being caused by your Intel Display device. Disable your Intel Display adapter through the BIOS if possible. If you cannot disable it in the BIOS, try disabling it in device manager.Open Device Manager​

It will be listed under *Display adapters* in device manager.​
*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Fri Dec 21 17:29:49.879 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122212-17843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:34:08.630[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2b801 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1A, {8886, fffffa800006c690, fffffa8000033f00, 502}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000008886, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa800006c690
Arg3: fffffa8000033f00
Arg4: 0000000000000502
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_8886
PROCESS_NAME: [B]chrome.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1a_8886_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2300
CurrentSpeed: [B]2295[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A02
  BIOS Release Date             06/08/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.         
  Product Name                  Inspiron 7720
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 21 13:04:28.808 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122112-15265-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:15.558[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by :[B]igdkmd64.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]C4, {62, fffffa800bb7ba18, fffffa800bb626e0, 2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C4]DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)[/url]
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000062, A driver has forgotten to free its pool allocations prior to unloading.
Arg2: fffffa800bb7ba18, name of the driver having the issue.
Arg3: fffffa800bb626e0, verifier internal structure with driver information.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, total # of (paged+nonpaged) allocations that weren't freed.
	Type !verifier 3 drivername.sys for info on the allocations
	that were leaked that caused the bugcheck.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_62
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xc4_62_VRF_LEAKED_POOL_IMAGE_igdkmd64.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2300
CurrentSpeed: [B]2295[/B]
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 21 11:17:30.998 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122112-21984-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:06:54.750[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+13ca8 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]133, {1, 780, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000133]DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION (133)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000001, The system cumulatively spent an extended period of time at
	DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. The offending component can usually be
	identified with a stack trace.
Arg2: 0000000000000780, The watchdog period.
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x133
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: [B][COLOR=RED]VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP[/COLOR][/B]
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x133_VRF_ISR_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2300
CurrentSpeed: [B]2295[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A02
  BIOS Release Date             06/08/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.         
  Product Name                  Inspiron 7720
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 21 10:34:50.456 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122112-23218-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:01:34.140[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+13ca8 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]133, {1, 780, 0, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000133]DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION (133)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000001, The system cumulatively spent an extended period of time at
	DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. The offending component can usually be
	identified with a stack trace.
Arg2: 0000000000000780, The watchdog period.
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x133
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x133_ISR_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2300
CurrentSpeed: [B]2295[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A02
  BIOS Release Date             06/08/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.         
  Product Name                  Inspiron 7720
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Dec 21 09:55:39.980 2012 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122112-15671-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:31.664[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]srvnet.sys ( srvnet!SrvNetNotifyClientsOfEndpoints+148 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FC, {fffffa800e004e70, 8000000231e009e3, fffff88002fc0810, 4}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FC]ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa800e004e70, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8000000231e009e3, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff88002fc0810, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000004, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xFC_srvnet!SrvNetNotifyClientsOfEndpoints[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2300
CurrentSpeed: [B]2295[/B]
  BIOS Version                  A02
  BIOS Release Date             06/08/2012
  Manufacturer                  Dell Inc.         
  Product Name                  Inspiron 7720
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [D:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\122112-28312-01.dmp]
[/font]
```



-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

are you sure ??

i`m for sure not the first and not the last to have 2 video cards on the laptop. I do not want to be rude, but disabling one of the video cards clearly is not a solution, it`s like telling me to disable 7 of the 8 processors i have and run in only one. 

It is not a long term solution accepted by me, it`s a brand new laptop that i expect to be flawless not a old one that i should thank god it still works even if..just barely


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure that I have seen a number of cases where Intel display adapters caused conflicts with NVIDIA drivers, and disabling the Intel adapter fixed the conflict. It is rare given how long the two have worked in tandem, and newer Intel and NVIDIA drivers should not have conflicts but sometimes still do. It may be another case, but looking at your crashes reveals one crash with this:

```
[FONT=lucida console][color=red]Probably caused by :[B]igdkmd64.sys[/B][/color][/FONT]
```
Another crash has the Intel adapter on the stack:

```
fffff880`188b5318  fffff880`04cf00f8[color=red][B]Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
fffff880`188b5348  fffff880`04cf01e4 igdkmd64+0x2c31e4
fffff880`188b5368  fffff880`04c40fae igdkmd64+0x213fae[/B][/color]
```
I've only seen these conflicts on probably 5-10 systems I've helped with, but they do happen. Your other crashes may indicate a hardware related problem, so the Intel display adapter crash may just be masking the true problem. The only way to tell is to see if disabling the driver helps or not. 

I have also only been helping with blue screens for a year and have only helped a couple thousand people, so you are welcome to wait for a second opinion from someone who knows more than I do.


-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

ok, stupid question...will my laptop still run normally with it disabled ?

p.s. i tend to believe it`s a hard disk related thing, i also tend to believe i might have some boot viruses, but Kaspersky Resecue Disk resulted in kernel panic...any idea how i can give it a check for those ?

p.s2. Don`t get me wrong, i do trust your skill and experience, it`s my fault if i made it sound different. It`s just that i fail to understand some things and of what you don`t know you are afraid.

Thanks for your help so far and for still helping me


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, your laptop will still boot with the Intel display adapter disabeld; the NVIDIA adapter will take its place entirely. 

It could be hard disk related; NTFS shows up in the stack with a couple of your crashes, which is the hard disk file system driver. 

intelppm.sys also shows up, which is your processor driver, so it may indicate a problem with the processor. That would also explain the display adapter related crashes from Intel. 

The hardware tests I gave you in my previous post would help to track things down if it is hardware at fault.Hardware Tests​

For the boot virus concern, try Windows Defender Offline. What is Windows Defender Offline?​

Also, did you do any RAM upgrades on this system?


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

The laptop came with 6 GB RAM from DELL ( 4+2 ), but the shop from which i bought it had a special offer so i ended up with 2 x 4GB

i`ll do all tests, sorry wasn`t home to much today


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I notice that your 2 x 4 GB has two different part numbers. Are they two different manufacturers or models?

```
PartNumber
M2S4G64CB8HG5N-DI
NT4GC64B8HG0NS-DI
```
Provide the following information about your hardware so we can check compatibility:
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

OK here is the CPUZ


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, the models are different, but the manufacturer is the same. The models being different may cause problems unless the module is known to be compatible. Another possibility is the RAM is faulty or damaged from ESD. A good troubleshooting step at some point would be to replace the new RAM with the old RAM and see whether the system is more stable. 

There are a lot of troubleshooting steps that have been given to you, so I will try to outline them in how I would proceed if it were my system:
Disable the Intel display adapter through the BIOS if possible. If not, disable it through Device Manager. Do your normal routine for twice as long as it typically takes for the system to crash and see if the system is stable during that time. Report back with the results. Open Device Manager​

If the system is still crashing with the Intel display adapter disabled, go through the hardware testing.Hardware Tests​

Replace your new RAM with the old RAM and/or remove the additional RAM module(s) and leave only the 4 GB that came with the system (you said 6, but the 2 GB also has the potential to cause conflicts); follow safe ESD procedures while replacing the RAM.Avoid Static Damage to Your PC | PCWorld​

With the RAM replaced: Do your normal routine for twice as long as it typically takes for the system to crash and see if the system is stable during that time. Report back with the results.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

unfortunately i do not know when or how to produce the BSODS. But sometimes after one, many more come so i think waiting for one, then disabling the Intel adapter should do the trick.

Btw..did you watched the video ? Dell N7720 Laptop, netoskrnl.exe 0xc 0221 error - YouTube

got any solutions ? Closing from the power button and waiting 20-30 minutes would make it work normally but i`m looking for something less time consuming to get it to open.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah, yes, that problem. That looks to me like a memory corruption problem. The simplest way to clear it is:
Shut down and turn off the computer.


Unplug the computer from the wall or surge protector (then remove the battery if it is a laptop).


"Remove the computer from any port replicator or docking station, disconnect cables to printers or devices such as external monitors, USB memory sticks or SD cards, headset or external speakers, mouse or auxiliary keyboard, turn off WIFI and Bluetooth wireless devices." (Use Hard Reset to Resolve Hardware and Software Issues HP Pavilion dv5000 Notebook PC series - HP Customer Care (United States - English)).


Hold down the power button for 30 seconds. This closes the circuit and ensures all power from components is drained to clear the software connections between the BIOS and hardware and clear any corruption in the temporary memory.


(If it is a laptop, plug the battery back into the laptop and then) Plug the computer back into the wall. Do not reconnect any unnecessary peripherals; monitor, keyboard, and mouse should suffice and be the only peripherals reconnected.


Turn it on to reinitialize the software connections between the BIOS and hardware.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

MemtestG80 for Windows found no error, testing seatools atm

SMART - no error 
Short DST - pass
Short Generic - pass
Long Generic


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

Fix all fast - passed

should i choose the long and not so fast test ?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Both the long and short tests are usually a good idea; the long test often picks up things the short test misses and vice versa. 

I also like to check my hard disk health status and search for errors sector by sector using HDTune.HD Tune website​


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

Hd tune showed no errors

no BSOD so far...i`m stil waiting tho


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

Disabling intel display doesn`t help
HD tune found it ok

here is the BSODS i got


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Remove all but the 4 GB RAM module that came with the system. See if the system runs stable. Make sure to follow safe anti-static steps to avoid damaging your PC while swapping out RAM modules.Avoid Static Damage to Your PC | PCWorld​


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> Remove all but the 4 GB RAM module that came with the system. See if the system runs stable. Make sure to follow safe anti-static steps to avoid damaging your PC while swapping out RAM modules.Avoid Static Damage to Your PC | PCWorld​


if by remove you mean phisically doing it, then i can`t cause that will void the guarantee of 2 years i have left for this laptop


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

In that case, since this seems to be a hardware fault, I would recommend contacting support under your guarantee, have them diagnose the problem, and let them fix it.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

I will, i`ll be back on 6 january and i`ll contact them to come and take my laptop for service. Untill then i`m afraid i have to manage with what your forum has to offer.

Also they require me to fill some form when i send it for service and i have no idea what to tell them in the form.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Have the following steps helped with the startup issue?



writhziden said:


> Ah, yes, that problem. That looks to me like a memory corruption problem. The simplest way to clear it is:
> Shut down and turn off the computer.
> 
> 
> ...



If so, that would point to RAM being the problem, and you can tell them that the RAM seems to be faulty when filling in the form.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

what helped was either leaving it for some time closed or pressing the close button and keeping it pressed while the computer restarts...not too much to shut it down, just untill it gets into start up repair then releasing it


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Strange... Did you try the steps quoted in my previous post to see if it also provides relief from the startup issue?


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

i`ll give it a few more tries and make sure 30 seconds pass and i`ll tell you something like out of 5 tryes how many times it worked. 

also " (If it is a laptop, plug the battery back into the laptop ) " do i need to do this or it`s optional ?

p.s. not sure what it has to do with or which problem this is related too but i seem to fail to make my laptop recognize USB storing devices ( my mouse and all works ok, except for external hard-drives and usb memory sticks )


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

3 out of 3 your thing didn`t work, i`ll try 2 more times


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

If it is a laptop, you need to remove the battery and replace the battery as specified in the steps. If you do not do those steps, you are not allowing the system to remove all power from its components. 



-----


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> If it is a laptop, you need to remove the battery and replace the battery as specified in the steps. If you do not do those steps, you are not allowing the system to remove all power from its components.
> 
> 
> 
> -----


it is a laptop, but i don`t keep the batery inside.

Anyway closing it, disconnecting from electricity pressing power button for 1 minute, connecting back to electricity and opening it won`t do any good. 

still get the thing..


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Still could be RAM. 
Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM With Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

well i`m finally home so i can contact the support to take my laptop in service.

I only write now cause something unique happened, i just got a Yellow ( blue secren of death ? )...well same like the blue ones, same unhappy face but yellow..what does it mean and what you think about it ?


thanks in advance for answering and thannks for all the help so far


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

The unhappy face generally points to a display card driver issue in my experience. It could still be due to the RAM issues already covered. Your BugCheck codes are all over the map, which generally means a hardware fault of some kind. 

The most recent crash blames BitDefender. Remove it and re-enable Windows Defender through Action Center to see if the system is more stable.Support

What is Action Center?​

bdfndisf6.sys Tue Aug 28 08:25:03 2012 (503CD4BF)
BitDefender Firewall
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bdfndisf6.sys*​

```
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [G:\BSODDmpFiles\zgript\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\010713-15421-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff803`4d002000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff803`4d2cca80
Debug session time: Sun Jan  6 13:32:56.269 2013 (UTC - 7:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:32.953
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 133, {0, 281, 280, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+13c4c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!niemiro.rawstack; !niemiro.rawstack -dc; !niemiro.auto_errrec; q'
Unable to load image \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bitdefender\Bitdefender Firewall\bdfndisf6.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfndisf6.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfndisf6.sys
0xfffff880`01974268  0xfffff880`0437b87f e06d7363 Exception in niemiro.rawstack debugger extension.
      PC: 000007fb`ea7f811c  VA: 00000013`f036ae20  R/W: 19930520  Parameter: 00000000`610149e0
dc fffff88001974000 fffff88001974ff8
fffff880`01974000  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974010  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974020  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974030  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974040  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974050  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974060  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974070  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974080  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974090  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740b0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740c0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740d0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740e0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019740f0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974100  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974110  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974120  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974130  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974140  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974150  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974160  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974170  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974180  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974190  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741b0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741c0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741d0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741e0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019741f0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974200  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974210  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974220  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974230  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974240  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974250  00000000 00000000 08244004 fffff880  [email protected]$.....
fffff880`01974260  08244004 fffff880 0437b87f fffff880  [email protected]$.......7.....
fffff880`01974270  01974358 fffff880 0b1ef010 fffffa80  XC..............
fffff880`01974280  00140001 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974290  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742b0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742c0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742d0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742e0  00000002 00000000 00000008 00000000  ................
fffff880`019742f0  01974bff fffff880 00000001 00000000  .K..............
fffff880`01974300  4bfc4e91 00000009 0194b180 fffff880  .N.K............
fffff880`01974310  0003e63c 00000000 4d07d444 fffff803  <.......D..M....
fffff880`01974320  00000000 00000000 05b3f9c4 fffff880  ................
fffff880`01974330  477cc5ec ffff51b9 06ee1000 fffffa80  ..|G.Q..........
fffff880`01974340  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974350  00200246 00000000 4d1d6143 fffff803  F. .....Ca.M....
fffff880`01974360  00000133 00000000 00000000 00000000  3...............
fffff880`01974370  00000281 00000000 00000280 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974380  00000000 00000000 00000340 fffff780  [email protected]
fffff880`01974390  d32c8f95 00000859 02851539 01cdec4d  ..,.Y...9...M...
fffff880`019743a0  01974438 fffff880 4d0a93c7 fffff803  8D.........M....
fffff880`019743b0  00001001 00000000 339bc0ee ffffd277  ...........3w...
fffff880`019743c0  4d002000 fffff803 07cfdc08 fffffa80  . .M............
fffff880`019743d0  0003e63d 00000000 4d0a8011 fffff803  =..........M....
fffff880`019743e0  07cfdcd0 fffffa80 0194b180 fffff880  ................
fffff880`019743f0  01974510 fffff880 00000320 fffff780  .E...... .......
fffff880`01974400  4d275ff0 fffff803 4d0a8e97 fffff803  ._'M.......M....
fffff880`01974410  ffd0d9a0 ffffffff 06e00802 fffffa80  ................
fffff880`01974420  01974510 fffff880 0b1ef010 fffffa80  .E..............
fffff880`01974430  07cfdc02 fffffa80 00000008 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974440  0194b180 fffff880 000252ff 00000000  .........R......
fffff880`01974450  01974630 fffff880 0b1ef010 fffffa80  0F..............
fffff880`01974460  00140001 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974470  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974480  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974490  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744b0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744c0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744d0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744e0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019744f0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974500  00000000 00000000 019745b0 fffff880  .........E......
fffff880`01974510  00140001 00000000 000000ef 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974520  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974530  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974540  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974550  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974560  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974570  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974580  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974590  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019745a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019745b0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019745c0  339bc79e ffffd277 0000b201 00000000  ...3w...........
fffff880`019745d0  07cfdc08 fffffa80 0194b180 fffff880  ................
fffff880`019745e0  07cfdcd0 fffffa80 01974630 fffff880  ........0F......
fffff880`019745f0  019746b0 fffff880 4d76deca fffff803  .F........vM....
fffff880`01974600  ffd0d9a0 ffffffff 06e00802 fffffa80  ................
fffff880`01974610  00000000 00000000 01974bff fffff880  .........K......
fffff880`01974620  00000000 00000000 4d0767ee fffff803  .........g.M....
fffff880`01974630  4bfc4e91 00000009 2836434e 00000000  .N.K....NC6(....
fffff880`01974640  06e008f0 fffffa80 033996c0 fffff880  ..........9.....
fffff880`01974650  00000000 fffff803 00000202 00001f80  ................
fffff880`01974660  00127273 00000000 00000000 00000000  sr..............
fffff880`01974670  00000102 00000000 01974b18 fffff880  .........K......
fffff880`01974680  4d2faf80 fffff803 00000001 00000000  ../M............
fffff880`01974690  000000c0 00000000 01753143 fffff880  ........C1u.....
fffff880`019746a0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019746b0  00000000 406b4000 00000000 00000000  [email protected]@........
fffff880`019746c0  0000002d 00000000 00000433 00000000  -.......3.......
fffff880`019746d0  00000000 406b4000 00000000 00000000  [email protected]@........
fffff880`019746e0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019746f0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974700  00000000 00000000 4d7573ca fffff803  .........suM....
fffff880`01974710  0c4dfb00 fffffa80 019747f9 fffff880  ..M......G......
fffff880`01974720  00000006 00000000 00000006 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974730  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974740  00000000 00000000 4d0a6932 fffff803  ........2i.M....
fffff880`01974750  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974760  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974770  00140001 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974780  07cfdc00 fffffa80 07cf5b00 fffffa80  .........[......
fffff880`01974790  00127273 00000000 4d0a7ca6 fffff803  sr.......|.M....
fffff880`019747a0  00000010 00000000 00200206 00000000  .......... .....
fffff880`019747b0  019747c0 fffff880 00000018 00000000  .G..............
fffff880`019747c0  ffd0d9a0 ffffffff 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019747d0  00000000 00000000 4d767e3b fffff803  ........;~vM....
fffff880`019747e0  01974838 fffff880 4d76c749 fffff803  8H......I.vM....
fffff880`019747f0  0000030c 00000000 4d073ffc fffff803  .........?.M....
fffff880`01974800  0194b180 fffff880 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974810  09ba8e00 fffffa80 4d767e3b fffff803  ........;~vM....
fffff880`01974820  00000000 00000000 00000099 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974830  0194b180 fffff880 01974b18 fffff880  .........K......
fffff880`01974840  00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974850  01974939 fffff880 4d0a9792 fffff803  9I.........M....
fffff880`01974860  07cfdc00 fffffa80 00000102 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974870  01974b18 fffff880 4d0a8011 fffff803  .K.........M....
fffff880`01974880  462746be 00000009 0194b180 fffff880  .F'F............
fffff880`01974890  01970100 fffff880 01974b10 fffff880  .........K......
fffff880`019748a0  00000001 fffff803 4d2faf80 fffff803  ........../M....
fffff880`019748b0  ffd0d9a0 ffffffff 06e00800 00000001  ................
fffff880`019748c0  00000000 fffff880 01974b18 fffff880  .........K......
fffff880`019748d0  477ccc00 ffff51b9 00000008 00000000  ..|G.Q..........
fffff880`019748e0  01956f40 fffff880 00025181 00000000  @o.......Q......
fffff880`019748f0  0194b180 fffff880 4d0abcc9 fffff803  ...........M....
fffff880`01974900  00140001 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974910  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974920  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974930  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974940  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974950  00000000 00000000 339bcbee ffffd277  ...........3w...
fffff880`01974960  00000000 00000000 00025199 00000000  .........Q......
fffff880`01974970  4d2fc4a0 fffff803 00025199 00000000  ../M.....Q......
fffff880`01974980  4d2fc4a8 fffff803 4d2fc4a0 fffff803  ../M....../M....
fffff880`01974990  00000019 00000000 4d0a9fd5 fffff803  ...........M....
fffff880`019749a0  00000000 00000000 0000391e 00000000  .........9......
fffff880`019749b0  00140001 00000000 00000099 00000000  ................
fffff880`019749c0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019749d0  80000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019749e0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`019749f0  00000000 00000000 46062a6d 00000009  ........m*.F....
fffff880`01974a00  4d2faf80 fffff803 01974b10 fffff880  ../M.....K......
fffff880`01974a10  46062a6d 00000009 0194b180 fffff880  m*.F............
fffff880`01974a20  00000001 00000000 00025181 00000000  .........Q......
fffff880`01974a30  00000001 00000000 4d0a9e88 fffff803  ...........M....
fffff880`01974a40  0194b180 fffff880 4d2faf80 fffff803  ........../M....
fffff880`01974a50  00000001 00000000 00025181 00000000  .........Q......
fffff880`01974a60  000000c0 ffffd277 46062a6d 00000009  ....w...m*.F....
fffff880`01974a70  01974b10 fffff880 01950ec0 fffff880  .K..............
fffff880`01974a80  462746be 00000009 01974ad0 fffff880  .F'F.....J......
fffff880`01974a90  01974b50 fffff880 339bc9ce ffffd277  PK.........3w...
fffff880`01974aa0  ffd0d9a0 ffffffff 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ab0  01956f40 fffff880 0194b180 fffff880  @o..............
fffff880`01974ac0  01950ec0 fffff880 06d17740 fffffa80  [email protected]
fffff880`01974ad0  462746be 00000009 00000008 00000000  .F'F............
fffff880`01974ae0  46062a6d 00000009 4d0a42d6 fffff803  m*.F.....B.M....
fffff880`01974af0  00000000 fffffa80 00ff00ff 00001f80  ................
fffff880`01974b00  00000000 00000000 00000002 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974b10  00000000 00000000 fc918994 01cdec4c  ............L...
fffff880`01974b20  00000000 00000000 00025181 00000000  .........Q......
fffff880`01974b30  019748e0 fffff880 01974b70 fffff880  .H......pK......
fffff880`01974b40  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974b50  00000000 406b4000 00000000 00000000  [email protected]@........
fffff880`01974b60  0000002d 00000000 00000433 00000000  -.......3.......
fffff880`01974b70  00000000 406b4000 00000000 00000000  [email protected]@........
fffff880`01974b80  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974b90  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ba0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974bb0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974bc0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974bd0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974be0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974bf0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974c00  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974c10  00000000 00000000 01956f40 fffff880  [email protected]
fffff880`01974c20  339bc97e ffffd277 00000000 00000000  ~..3w...........
fffff880`01974c30  01950ec0 fffff880 06d17740 fffffa80  [email protected]
fffff880`01974c40  462746be 00000009 4d002000 fffff803  .F'F..... .M....
fffff880`01974c50  07655b00 fffffa80 4d0a867a fffff803  .[e.....z..M....
fffff880`01974c60  0194b180 fffff880 0194b180 fffff880  ................
fffff880`01974c70  00000000 00000000 01956f40 fffff880  [email protected]
fffff880`01974c80  01974c90 fffff880 00000000 00000000  .L..............
fffff880`01974c90  01975000 fffff880 0196f000 fffff880  .P..............
fffff880`01974ca0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974cb0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974cc0  00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000  @...............
fffff880`01974cd0  00000000 00000000 00001f80 0000ffff  ................
fffff880`01974ce0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974cf0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d00  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d10  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d20  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d30  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d40  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d50  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d60  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d70  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d80  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974d90  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974da0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974db0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974dc0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974dd0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974de0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974df0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e00  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e10  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e20  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e30  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e40  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e50  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e60  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e70  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e80  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974e90  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ea0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974eb0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ec0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ed0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ee0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ef0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f00  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f10  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f20  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f30  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f40  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f50  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f60  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f70  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f80  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974f90  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974fa0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974fb0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974fc0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974fd0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974fe0  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000  ................
fffff880`01974ff0  00000000 00000000 00000000           ............
quit:


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

i had bitdefender on, i`m guilty of that, installed mostly because it has a special linux based OS and i used it for the moments when booting from windows was imposible. 

Atm i`m keeping the laptop in ePSA Pre-boot Dell Hardware tests.

Quick testing found no problem ( cables, panel, HD, CDROM, OS boot, Video, Fans, System management, Processor and Memory )

Thorough testing of Memory, Cables, Panel - no problem so far
HDD testing in progress 40% atm

New thing : I seem to get a Black Screen that stays forever after Dell image charges, no error no nothing. 

example : [ I press power button - dell image charging - the startup one just after pressing power button ( something like this : http://i.ytimg.com/vi/oGGNsEdqb8Y/0.jpg ) and right after perfect black screen, keyboard doesn`t work during it, i can only close it from buttong or wait infinit amount of years  )

Yesterday was first time it happened, let it cool closed for like 20 minutes and all was fine. Today i came back from university and got same thing.

What triggered was me clicking on memory check available on windows 8...windows asked me to restart and after restart i saw the dell image, the loading bar..and after a complete black screen


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

My thorough video card test failed with a 

Error Code 2000-0332
Validation 123926
Msg : Video memory - Video memory integrity test discrepancy


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry for triple post ( wish i could edit my posts :s)
According to dell site
2000-0332

ePSA: Video memory -Video memory integrity test discrepancy

Flash latest BIOS latest BIOS. Retry the diagnostics.

Would that help ? can all be caused by BIOS ? 


Processor testing feautured another error :

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 0 ( ID 0x0 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

same for the others

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 2 ( ID 0x3 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 3 ( ID 0x2 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 4 ( ID 0x5 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 5 ( ID 0x4 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 6 ( ID 0x6 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.

Error code 2000-0114
Validation 129631

Msg: CPU- Cache integrity test discrepancy. CPU 7 ( ID 0x7 ) data error at address 0xAB211CEC. Expected AB211CE8, but found AB219CE8.


No info about it on google/dell site


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Contact Dell. Ask for a replacement system. You should not be having these hardware problems with a brand new system. DO NOT let Dell talk you into replacing parts. You will be without your system for a while if you do so, and the problem may or may not be fixed upon return of the system; often times, it is not fixed (from personal experience). You are much better off asking Dell to replace the system under warranty.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

writhziden said:


> Contact Dell. Ask for a replacement system. You should not be having these hardware problems with a brand new system. DO NOT let Dell talk you into replacing parts. You will be without your system for a while if you do so, and the problem may or may not be fixed upon return of the system; often times, it is not fixed (from personal experience). You are much better off asking Dell to replace the system under warranty.



Thank you for your advice, this is exactly what i plan to do..

to add to this laptop`s grave now the RAM has show some error in theyr pre-boot program too, and my computer won`t start anymore just showing something like :

" No phisical memory is avaible at the location required for the Windows Boot Manager. The system can not continue "


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like some rather catastrophic hardware failure. I hope you are/were able to backup all important data you have on the system.

Let us know if you need any help getting files.


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

finally now i feel better, sucks having a laptop that does have problems, and 20 minutes later runs like nothing happened

it`s frustrating to say the least...when it doesn`t work at all, good, you show to the service and they repair..but if it would get repaired "on the road" and at service place it would start running..man that`s a situation i really hate

Thank for all the help

p.s. can you get files out of laptop without taking hardware out if i " miss that phisical memory " the error states ?

anyway you were amazing the whole time, thanks for all the help
hope i didn`t bothered you to much

p.s. i`ll offer you a beer if you ever visit my country


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

zgript said:


> finally now i feel better, sucks having a laptop that does have problems, and 20 minutes later runs like nothing happened
> 
> it`s frustrating to say the least...when it doesn`t work at all, good, you show to the service and they repair..but if it would get repaired "on the road" and at service place it would start running..man that`s a situation i really hate


I just went through that with my previous laptop, so I know how you feel. :-{




zgript said:


> Thank for all the help


You're welcome. :-}




zgript said:


> p.s. can you get files out of laptop without taking hardware out if i " miss that phisical memory " the error states ?


Depends on whether you can boot off bootable media. Copy and Paste (Backup Files) Outside Windows Vista or Windows 7​

You can check a hard drive using Ubuntu and even backup important data with Ubuntu: 
Download Ubuntu Desktop 


Select the option to *Try Ubuntu* in step 1. of Install Ubuntu 12.10.


Read through Disks & storage


Also read through Back up your important files




zgript said:


> anyway you were amazing the whole time, thanks for all the help
> hope i didn`t bothered you to much
> 
> p.s. i`ll offer you a beer if you ever visit my country


Thanks! I was glad to help. :-}


----------



## zgript (Dec 20, 2012)

i know it`s not nice to revive a dead topic but i need one opinion.

Dell sent a motherboard but the technician tried first to re-seat the RAM memory. The computer still failed to boot windows but he said it`s a win 8 thing and if i allow him he will install a win 7 to see if it works.

With the new install of windows 7 and some stability tests he did ( everest system stability test ) he decided the laptop is working fine and the problem was fixed.


should i accept this as a solution ? Can a laptop show the errors i had and be fixed just by re-seating the RAM`s ?

thanks in advance to all and to this great forum
I got so far immense help, to be fair unexpected. Keep it going, you guys do a very very good job.


----------

